# Nance's and Little Lady's babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's what left of those two litters:

Little Lady's four






Itchy and Scratchy (when you see meeces contorting like this you know there's something going on, and...)

(...it's time to break out the Reptile Relief dropper; yes, they had cooties...I HATE when that happens!)

And these are Nance's:

The PEW comes from Grandpa, my reptile shop mousie






This is the last of the stunted sickly ones. You can see how skinny she is; her tail is terrible. I love the red eyes, though. Now that's she's grown a it it's obvious that she's compromised and will probably never be used for breeding.


I like the lovely pastels on the blue babies but it's not what I was aiming for. the few dark patches should show out a bit better as they grow, though.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww your mice are so cute! I love satins


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks


----------

